# Keeping your stuff from freezing



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

So once again I just went through the annual ritual of unloading my rolling paint store/toolbox of everything I don't want to freeze.From now untill spring, ensuring I have what I need requires forthought every morning and with lifes distractions, I often end up leaving without what I have plenty of. A wasted trip to to the supplier follows. I have hopes for a heated shop but for now I'm operating out of my basement.PITA

Does anyone keep their stuff in a heated compartment in a vehicle? I have some ideas but thought I'd bounce it off the collective.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I park in my heated shop most of the time, but last week it was full of furniture and I couldn't easily move it. 
I put a small ceramic heater inside my SUV turned on low. It worked great, and the little ceramic heaters stay cool enough during operation that I wasn't worried about safety. 

I was wondering how much it cost to run it all night, my guess is 2-3$. That could add up, but like you said it sure is nice to not have to unload and then forget that tube of caulk or whatever.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

It's just part of a painter's rite of passage into Winter.

I kinda enjoy it. It gives me a chance to throw away empty caulk tubes and rolls of tape that only have 3 or 4" left on them.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

I was thinking maybe one of those ceramic heaters in a plywood box lined with rigid foam insulation. I have one that has a thermostat setting for just above freezing.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Ask Gibberish.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

What do you do about your sprayers? Typically I purge everything with water, but as it gets colder it looks like its time for pump armor. Does that keep the innards from freezing?

I have an unheated garage. I aint about to lug all that crap up and down from my basement.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

driftweed said:


> What do you do about your sprayers? Typically I purge everything with water, but as it gets colder it looks like its time for pump armor. Does that keep the innards from freezing?
> 
> I have an unheated garage. I aint about to lug all that crap up and down from my basement.


I use RV antifreeze.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I park in my heated shop most of the time, but last week it was full of furniture and I couldn't easily move it.
> I put a small ceramic heater inside my SUV turned on low. It worked great, and the little ceramic heaters stay cool enough during operation that I wasn't worried about safety.
> 
> I was wondering how much it cost to run it all night, my guess is 2-3$. That could add up, but like you said it sure is nice to not have to unload and then forget that tube of caulk or whatever.


 That's where I'd like to be parked every night, a nice heated shop...oh, the possibilities. I'm almost there.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> It's just part of a painter's rite of passage into Winter.
> 
> I kinda enjoy it. It gives me a chance to throw away empty caulk tubes and rolls of tape that only have 3 or 4" left on them.


Wouldn't trade it for a warmer place to live. I enjoy outdoors in the winter. Bugs were bad this year, glad to see them go


----------



## LIPainters (Oct 5, 2013)

driftweed said:


> What do you do about your sprayers? Typically I purge everything with water, but as it gets colder it looks like its time for pump armor. Does that keep the innards from freezing?
> 
> I have an unheated garage. I aint about to lug all that crap up and down from my basement.


I run a little thinner through it when freezing temps come


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We just take the winter off. Easy as that


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> We just take the winter off. Easy as that


Like we always do.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Bender said:


> Ask Gibberish.


Other than being a smart mf, why would I ask Gib.?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Todays paints are pretty resilient. One freeze is ok. Caulk can handle a bunch so can spackle.

No worries. I sleep with my brushes and dream about the perfect line...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I wish I could remember exactly the model used, but a number of years ago a paperhanger or two were saying how they put a small ceramic heater in their van/truck over night. 

I was skeptical that it was the safest thing to do. Electrical heater near flammable liquids and a tank full of gas? No thank you


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Now I only have paste and prep coat that need not to freeze. I stack them by the door so I can't possibly forget them without tripping over them. The WW loves it :no: :no:

I once had an idea of building an insulated box (outdoor) and just leaving couple of 100 wt bulbs burning inside. Only has to be above the freezing point of your materials.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I will start by saying I have never tested it, but someone told me that a 60 watt light bulb will keep a small enclosed space right around 40 degrees.

1 watt is 3.4 BTU's, so if you can figure out how many BTU's you need to go from the temperature outside to the temperature you want inside your vehicle you should be able to determine what size bulb you need.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> I will start by saying I have never tested it, but someone told me that a 60 watt light bulb will keep a small enclosed space right around 40 degrees.
> 
> 1 watt is 3.4 BTU's, so if you can figure out how many BTU's you need to go from the temperature outside to the temperature you want inside your vehicle you should be able to determine what size bulb you need.


 
funny you say that, I have a 6 x 12 enclosed trailer, and I usually heat it with a space heater but it broke, so instead of going all the way to lowes to get another one I put a halgeon light in their, hope it works as I have pressure washers in their with water in the line, any thoughts anyone?? only going to be 32 tonight as low, so really I think I would be safe either way


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Dave Mac said:


> funny you say that, I have a 6 x 12 enclosed trailer, and I usually heat it with a space heater but it broke, so instead of going all the way to lowes to get another one I put a halgeon light in their, hope it works as I have pressure washers in their with water in the line, any thoughts anyone?? only going to be 32 tonight as low, so really I think I would be safe either way


You could put a meat thermometer at the farthest point from the lights and check it before you go to bed.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave,

most likely if the outside temp is 32, inside your trailer won't get close to freezing anything.

I've had water bottles in my van that don't freeze when the outside temp is 28. All that stuff in your trailer stores heat. 

And even if it were outside at 32, the water may get a little slushy, not hard frozen enough to bust anything.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I use a wooden box. With work light on inside. Nothing flammable. Just sprayer. Guns. Caulk. Spack.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

daArch said:


> Dave,
> 
> most likely if the outside temp is 32, inside your trailer won't get close to freezing anything.
> 
> ...


 I keep a fridge thermometer in the van and have noticed that things don't seem to freeze up untill the overnight temps get into the low 20's.

Bill, does s&s loose it's effectiveness after multiple hard freezes?

Can't remember where I found it but I have a thermostatically controlled plug that kicks on @ 32f that could help it be more energy efficient.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Todays paints are pretty resilient. One freeze is ok. Caulk can handle a bunch so can spackle.
> 
> No worries. I sleep with my brushes and dream about the perfect line...


 Caulk seems to change its consistancy. I haven't tried it with the tower caulks I now use.Elmers wood filler doesn't change.

Bought and used my first picasso. winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

A couple weeks ago we had an unexpected (by me anyhow) drop in temperature overnight.
I'd cleaned the oil out of my pump and put it in the truck the day before...so there was only water in it and the hose.

I woke up at 2am and saw frost all over everything outside. So I got dressed and set 100w drop light next to the pump inside the shell. 1/2 hour later it was 28 degrees outside, and 36 next to the pump. 
So yeah..a simple light bulb will work in a pinch.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Let it all freeze.
Slam the caulk under the hood upon arrival to the jobsite.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I've never had/let water freeze inside my pump...so I wasn't sure if it'd hurt it or not.

I can see how ice inside the hose might be a PITA though.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

squid said:


> Bill, does s&s loose it's effectiveness after multiple hard freezes?


I do not know. You could always email Mike at safeandsimple and ask him.

many products have an acceptable number of freeze/thaw cycles, but you never know how many have been used up during shipping, so I try not to let anything freeze.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> A couple weeks ago we had an unexpected (by me anyhow) drop in temperature overnight.
> I'd cleaned the oil out of my pump and put it in the truck the day before...so there was only water in it and the hose.
> 
> I woke up at 2am and saw frost all over everything outside. So I got dressed and set 100w drop light next to the pump inside the shell. 1/2 hour later it was 28 degrees outside, and 36 next to the pump.
> So yeah..a simple light bulb will work in a pinch.


If you still have incadecent 100w bulbs. They aren't made in the US anymore. 75's stopped production this past January and Jan 2014 60's+40's will be gone. Halogen's still give off heat. CFL's are only marginal.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

WisePainter said:


> Let it all freeze.
> Slam the caulk under the hood upon arrival to the jobsite.


You are the only person I know who goes to the back of their car to do that.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> I've never had/let water freeze inside my pump...so I wasn't sure if it'd hurt it or not.
> 
> I can see how ice inside the hose might be a PITA though.


I did it a few years back and posted about it on here I believe. Water froze in the rig over night inside the van and started leaking fluid after using it later on. After some troubleshooting I found that the prime valve o ring was cracked. 

I started to use freeze resistant wiper washer fluid after that and good so far.

Jeremy


----------

